# Fischbrücke



## zahapa (11. Aug. 2009)

Verbindung von zwei Teichen mittels einer Fischbrücke


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischbrücke*

hallo zahapa ==> richtiger name ?

meinst du sowas: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/198


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischbrücke*

Nene, Mitch,

er meint das was in seinem Album ist 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/639&pictureid=6211

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Starvalley (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischbrücke*

 Ich verstehe zahapa nicht so ganz...?

Will er uns etwas vorstellen oder hat er eine Frage???

Sowohl der Titel als auch der Text geben nicht wirklich her, was zahapa nun von uns möchte. Schreib doch mal ein kleines bischen mehr dazu. Falls Du uns Deine "Fischbrücke" zeigen wolltest, die ist Dir wirklich gut gelungen. Originell.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## heiko-rech (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischbrücke*

Hallo,

interessante Sache, nicht mein Geschmack, aber interessant.

Ich befürchte nur, dass ein ausgwachsener __ Goldfisch nicht mehr durchpaßt, dann mußt du die Konstruktion halt nochmal bauen mit dickeren Rohren.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischbrücke*

Hallo mitch
ich habe deine Teichverbindung gesehen wollte mal wissen ob die verbindung geklappt hat.(ich hoffe doch)  
Ich besitze nämlich auch einen Gartenteich und möchte in vergrößern aber mein erster Teich ist erst ein Jahr alt und es wäre schade die alte Folie rauszureißen ich möchte meinen Teich Stör gerechter bauen. Und würde die verbindung auch tiefer klappen auf deinen Bild ca. 20 bis 30 cm würden auch 1 bis 1,50 gehen. :beeten  
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. 
LG
Schlitzohr64.


----------

